# Ceiling Mounted Lighting



## Rebekah5280

I have been doing studio photography for years.  I primarily work with a three light set up.  

I am moving into a new studio space and I have some cash to burn so I want to invest in a ceiling mounted lighting track system.  I mostly work with babies and toddlers and it would be nice to have the ground clear.  

The question is, suggestions on where to get something like this??  I found this one:
CEILING RAIL SYSTEM
But I'm not sure if this is something that would be good for what I'm wanting.  Of, instead of getting a complete system like this, I could install two long tracks running length-wise  along both sides of my studio and then one long track running along my backdrop for my hair/rim light.

I'm not sure what they best thing to do is.  Or what system I should go with.  Any suggestions?  And experiences good/or bad with ceiling mounted lighting?


----------



## Rebekah5280

I found this place too.  I've never ordered from here before.  Anyone else have good or bad experience with LS Photo Pro Studio??

Photography studio ceiling track system premium pantograph rail system | LS-Photo Studio


----------



## Derrel

I would spend some time looking at Calumet Photographic's web site, to get an idea of what's available in both ceiling- and wall-mount systems.

Overhead Rail Systems

I would also suggest you look at B&H Photo's "Rail Systems" page at

Rail Systems | B&H Photo Video


----------



## tirediron

My question is "Why"?  If you're normally working with a three-light set-up, is it really that difficult to move things around?  I can see the value of a system like this if you're using a LOT of lights, or you have to move a lot of things around the studio floor, but for otherwise, seems like a pain in the butt to me.


----------



## Rebekah5280

tirediron said:


> My question is "Why"?  If you're normally working with a three-light set-up, is it really that difficult to move things around?  I can see the value of a system like this if you're using a LOT of lights, or you have to move a lot of things around the studio floor, but for otherwise, seems like a pain in the butt to me.



Moving them around is not the problem, its just working around them that I think would be better if they were up off the floor.  I have busy tots several times a week and it would just free up some floor space.


----------



## Rebekah5280

Derrel said:


> I would spend some time looking at Calumet Photographic's web site, to get an idea of what's available in both ceiling- and wall-mount systems.
> 
> Overhead Rail Systems
> 
> I would also suggest you look at B&H Photo's "Rail Systems" page at
> 
> Rail Systems | B&H Photo Video



Thanks so much for the links!!  Now I have several other items I want to purchase as well as the ceiling mount fixtures..  lol


----------



## tirediron

Rebekah5280 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is "Why"? If you're normally working with a three-light set-up, is it really that difficult to move things around? I can see the value of a system like this if you're using a LOT of lights, or you have to move a lot of things around the studio floor, but for otherwise, seems like a pain in the butt to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving them around is not the problem, its just working around them that I think would be better if they were up off the floor. I have busy tots several times a week and it would just free up some floor space.
Click to expand...


That makes sense - will these come down low enough for shooting young children?


----------



## Rebekah5280

tirediron said:


> Rebekah5280 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is "Why"? If you're normally working with a three-light set-up, is it really that difficult to move things around? I can see the value of a system like this if you're using a LOT of lights, or you have to move a lot of things around the studio floor, but for otherwise, seems like a pain in the butt to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving them around is not the problem, its just working around them that I think would be better if they were up off the floor. I have busy tots several times a week and it would just free up some floor space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes sense - will these come down low enough for shooting young children?
Click to expand...


That is a GREAT question!!  I'll look into it before I pull the trigger.  I'm still hunting for "the perfect solution"  lol


----------



## Big Mike

What size is your studio space?  One option might be Manfrotto autopoles.  They are extendable poles that you can tension lock into position between two surfaces...like floor to ceiling or wall to wall.  You can then mount lights etc. to the pole with super clamps.  If your space is small enough, you could go wall to wall and mount some lights on it.  You may still want some sort of articulating arm for positioning.  Or, if you can go from floor to ceiling, it would basically function as a light stand, but the foot print is much smaller than any regular light stand and it's pretty stable.  Of course, the trade off is that it would be much harder to reposition the lights, unless you combine the poles with some sort of adjustable arms.  There are all sorts of arms for this type of thing. Extension Arms & Operating Poles | B&H Photo Video


----------

